# Industrial Haunt Music



## george_darkhill (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello Haunters,

It is that wonderful stage of the haunt season again where I get to choose the music for my haunt. Don't get me wrong here, I absolutely love the Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana music just as much as the next guy, but most of my haunt is industrial themed this year. Does anyone around here know of some haunt music that is fitting for an industrial theme. Something loud, intense, with no lyrics? Things similar to this track are what I am looking for: 




Sorry for the vulgar name, but I think it would make a good haunt track for my theme.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that you can add sound effects, industrial or others, to any music using simple software like Audacity. That lets you get just the kind of intensity and sound you like, when you like it.
You might check out musing from the Terminator soundtracks, and also from groups like Pink Floyd, Alan Parsons Project, Tangerine Dream, etc., as well as soundtracks from some of your favorite classic horror movies (Friday the 13th, Halloween, etc.) with the thought of adding in your own sound effects into their mix.


----------



## george_darkhill (Aug 8, 2013)

fontgeek said:


> Keep in mind that you can add sound effects, industrial or others, to any music using simple software like Audacity. That lets you get just the kind of intensity and sound you like, when you like it.
> You might check out musing from the Terminator soundtracks, and also from groups like Pink Floyd, Alan Parsons Project, Tangerine Dream, etc., as well as soundtracks from some of your favorite classic horror movies (Friday the 13th, Halloween, etc.) with the thought of adding in your own sound effects into their mix.


I will definitely do that! I use a software called Logic Pro X for when I have to do any audio editing (I am a sound/lighting designer)


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You may find that you can create your own rhythm by using a particular sound or set of sounds played repeatedly (ala Pink Floyd's "Money" opening), you can easily "spook" it up by adding reverb, chorus, etc., and or even playing it backwards (in reverse).
Logic Pro, Garage Band, Audacity, etc. would allow you to have the sounds, timing, etc., be exactly what you need or want, and also help guarantee that your sound or music will be unique. Your public library system probably has a lot of sound effects CD's in their system, and I know that others, like myself, also have a ton of stuff that could help too.


----------

